# Cited For ??



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I Have A Poor Driving Record In Which My License Had Been Suspended Several Times In The Past Few Years And My Auto Insurance Surcharges Are Costing Me Dearly. However, I Have Had A Year Of Incident Free Driving And Am/was Determined To Get Myself Back To A Neutral/credit Step. Then I Was Cited For No Apparent Reason. My Story:

Last Night, At Approx 2am, I Was Driving A Friend Home From My House In Winthrop To His Home On Revere Beach. I Was Inching Out From My Street To Turn Left Onto Winthrop Shore Drive, Which Is A Blind Intersection. Due To A Bend In The Roadway, You Have To Pull Out Into The Intersection In Order To See What's Coming From The Right. As I Entered The Intersection, I Saw An Oncoming Vehicle From The Right, Immediately I Stopped Short From A "rolling" Speed, Yielding The Right Of Way To This Oncoming Vehicle And Continued To Turn Left Following Behind This Vehicle, Which Was A State Police Cruiser. 

I Followed At A Safe Distance And Was Over Cautious In Obeying All Traffic Laws. Numerous Times The Officer Slowed Down For No Obvious Reason To Me. I In Turn, Slowed Down And Maintained The Same Following Distance. It Appeared That He Wanted Me To Catch Up To Him.

To Avoid Any Conflict, I Decided It Be Best If I Changed My Route And Take The Longer Way To Revere Beach. I Signaled To Turn Left And As The Officer Approached The Intersection I Was To Turn On Slowed To An Almost Stop. He Began To Go Slowly So I Proceeded To Turn Left.

However, Our Paths Once Again Crossed At The Rotary At The Beginning Of Revere Beach. As I Entered The Rotary I Saw A State Police Cruiser On The Road That I Originally Turned Off Of (i Assume This Is To Be The Same Trooper I Was Trying To Avoid). Again, To Avoid Conflict I Thought It Best To Take An Alternative Route, So I Signaled To Turn Left And Made The First Turn Off Revere Beach Pkwy That Was Possible. Came To A Complete Stop At The Stop Sign And Turned Right Onto The Road That Runs Parallel To The Pkwy. I Continued Straight And Was Travelling At A Safe Non-speeding Rate. I Thought All Was Good, Until The Officer Then Came Up From Behind Me At A High Rate Of Speed With No Beacons/siren On. I In Turn Signaled A Lane Change And Moved To The Right. He Did The Same Though Minus The Signal. He Continued Tailgating Me, So I Again Signaled A Lane Change And Moved Left. He Did The Same Again Minus The Signaling And Continued On Tailgating Me Up To The Stop Sign At The End Of The Roadway. I Came To A Complete Stop And Paused For A Couple Of Seconds At The Point Where The Stop Sign Was Posted Since There Was No Stop Line Painted. Signaling A Left Turn (which Is The Only Direction I Can Legally Turn) And Proceeded To Turn. Now The Blue Lights Come On, I Immediately Pull Over. 

He Asked Me For My License & Registration And Went Through The Rounds Of: Prior Arrests, Prior Pull Overs, Anything Illegal In The Veh, Have You Been Drinking......i Gave Him My Reg, But Did Not Have My Wallet On Me. Yes, My Fault For That One. 

I Asked Him If Something Were Wrong And He Paused And Then Stated I Didn't Come To A Complete Stop @ The Stop Sign. I Asked Him If He Was Talking About The One Behind Me And He Said Yes. I Chuckled A Little And Said Your Kidding Me, Right? He Said You Rolled Through It, But Never Came To A Complete Stop. I Then Said Rolled? Again Chuckling, And Stated I Purposely Stopped Even Longer Than Required Just So There Wouldn't Be A Doubt That I Stopped. (once Fully Stopped, I Even Counted 1 1000, 2 1000, 3 Outloud That My Friend Asked What Am I Doing?) My Tone Never Changed, I Never Rose My Voice....i Was Basically Taken Back That He Was Being Untruthful. He Then Took A Step Back And Changed His Stance And Stated "are You Arguing With Me?" I Said No, I'm Not Being Argumentive. I Am Just Being Truthful. I Felt Like I Was In That Scene In Porky's When The Cop Cites The Kids For A Broken Headlight And Then Smashes The Headlight With His Batallion. So Rather Than Set Myself At The Hands Of A Dishonest Trooper, I Just Zipped It.

...he Goes Back To His Cruiser And Returns 10 Minutes Later Stating I Am Giving You A Verbal Warning For The Lane Changes (ok.....what Was Illegal About Them?) But I Am Citing You For Failure To Stop At A Stop Sign & No License In Posession. I Just Shook My Head And Turned To My Friend Who Witnessed This Whole Thing And Said Can You Believe This? In Which My Friend Said, It Was Obvious From His Actions That He Was Determined To Pull You Over And Cite You Or Arrest You, Regardless Of How Frivolous This All Is.

Now I Ask Of Your Help To Better Understand What The Hell Just Happened Here:

Can Anyone Make Any Sense Of This? Was It Because It Was Obvious I Was Trying To Avoid Him? And He Needed Some Reason To Pull Me Over?

Why The Verbal Warning On Lane Changes? Is It Because It Would Only Reinforce The Fact That I Knew There Was A Cop Behind Me So Why Would I Not Stop At A Stop Sign? Or That He Was In Pursuit Without His Blue Lights Or Siren On?

I'm Not Looking To Get Anyone In Trouble. I Just Don't Want To Be Held Responsible For Something I Didn't Do And Be Forced To Start Back At Square 1 For No Apparent Valid Reason. I'll Be The First To Admit, Every One Of My Past Cited Violations, Have Been Real And I Was Fully Responsible For. But I Did Not Break Any Laws Other Than Not Having My License On Me Last Night.

Anyone Have Any Advice On How To Best Deal With This? I Don't Want To Be Unfairly Held Responsible For Something And Take On Fines I Shouldn't Be Charged With. Help!?!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive got a serious headache just tryin to read that tripe...some one pass me a beer, this has got to be a troll.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Holy Sh*t I Don't Even Know Where To Start.

I Need An Ibuprofen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

How Much Work Is That To Type In Caps For The First Letter Only ?????????


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry folks, I have to ask the obvious question here.

Was he wearing his hat??? If he wasn't, you have a good chance of beating that ticket! Tell the magistrate who handles your hearing that you got it on good authority all police officers *must* wear their hat while citing a citizen.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Sooo fake 0/100


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok... 2AM, at Revere Beach, with a shall we say driving record, most likely been arrested in the past, trying to avoid a cop by turing down side streets only to meet back up with that same cop again. Stop me when I'm wrong here, dont be shy...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Can Anyone Make Any Sense Of This?


I'm pretty sure that you were cited for being a huge douchebag...but I dunno, I wasn't there.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a known fact Troopers have no sense of humor. The minute you started to chuckle; you sealed your fate.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Sniper said:


> How Much Work Is That To Type In Caps For The First Letter Only ?????????


Try submitting a post in all caps. Nothing to it actually. He must have been one of those lazy bastards that uses Caps Lock.

*edit* I guess I'm wrong. I attempted to post with a sentence in all caps and it stayed in all caps... So it must have been a lot of work.


----------



## USMC1978 (Aug 19, 2008)

something tells me he typed the whole thing with the caps lock on and the forum is set to auto-alter it. He can't possibly be intelligent enough to understand how to shift to capitalize one letter of each word.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Q5-TPR said:


> Oh My Head!!!!!!!!! And As MM Stated, They Remove All Sense Of Humor From Troopers At The State Police Academy.


It's true; look at this poor lad who tried to smile for his ID photo in New Braintree;


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just don't know where to start...oh um, never mind. I can' even think straight after reading that post.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> Oh My Head!!!!!!!!! And As MM Stated, They Remove All Sense Of Humor From Troopers At The State Police Academy.


Not you...you're a funny (lookin') guy inch:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Auto-Capitalization For To Make Your Post Stand Out.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

To the OP;
Immediately call your Dr. for a refill and in the meantime, stay away from any sharp objects.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I Think I Just Killed 4000 Brain Cells After Reading This. All I Can See Is Capital Letters In Front Of Every Word I Read.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

inch:....why did I just waste my time reading this???

I think you should seek counseling and then sue the State Police because it caused you sooo much trauma and caused your insurance rates to go up...and DEFINATELY appeal the citation(s)...you may be able to get some sort of compensation for the pain and sufering as well....hell maybe they will just settle....

Better yet I think I need therapy...HELP!!! LOL

Please tell me that someone is f****** with us!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

"Here you go Mr. Unregistered. You have 20 days. Pay or appeal. Please type safely."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lol 5-0


----------

